# Stress Echocardiogram



## crberman (Jan 14, 2011)

When billing for a Stress Echocardiogram in the hospital for the physician services should it be billed with a 93350-26, 93016 and 93018 or should it be 93351-26? Thank you.


----------



## manda12 (Jan 14, 2011)

it should be 93350-26; 93016; 93018 for the stress portion along with 93320-26 for a complete echo or 93321-26 for a limited echo and then 93325-26 so say you have a complete echo you should bill the stress/echo as follows: 93350-26; 93016; 93018; 93320-26; and 93325-26. hope this helps!


----------

